

What single quality predicts a good doctor? Curiousity. - bravura
http://blogs.scientificamerican.com/unofficial-prognosis/2012/03/08/what-single-quality-predicts-a-good-doctor/

======
greenyoda
I think it's also likely that curiosity correlates with being a good hacker:

\- Is there a better way to do this: Another language? Another algorithm?

\- What's the real cause of this bug?

\- Has someone already solved this problem?

\- What problems are my co-workers working on?

\- What does that unfamiliar bit of syntax do?

